# Book Raffle - The Rider, Tim Krabbé



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Kindly passed to me by Landslide - this is a superb read, more literary than the usual cycling book (or at least, the ones I've read so far).

If you want it next, post your name below and I'll make a draw from the race cap on Sunday evening.


----------



## Panter (9 Jul 2009)

Please


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

I'd like to be pulled from your hat... so to speak.


----------



## MrRidley (9 Jul 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## stephec (10 Jul 2009)

I'll go in as well please John.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jul 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## stephec (13 Jul 2009)

Don't keep us in suspenders John, who's the winner?


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jul 2009)

The first person from my Team Columbia/High Road cap (pre-HTC, but post the blue kit) is bhoyjim!

PM me your details old chap, and I'll get the book in the post.


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2009)

tsk, new thread bollocks, scandal

there was a existing thread where I got the book from someone and then passed it on to landslide, it was a bloody good read too


----------



## MrRidley (31 Jul 2009)

Now finished with book, excellent read, i will now pass it on to anyone who wants it, put your names in and i'll draw it on mon night.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 Jul 2009)

Me please (second time lucky?)


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Aug 2009)

Me too please BJ.


----------



## punkypossum (5 Aug 2009)

And me please (although I'm probably to late)...


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2009)

me please!


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2009)

nvm..... im too late


----------

